# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Eriocaulon Quinguangular/ Red Eriocaulon

## Xiaozhuang

Anyone else keeping the red Eriocaulon ?

I'm thinking of transplanting one of them to a tank with limestone and more alkaline water. KH ~ 7-9, wondering if anyone else tried growing them in these parameters and if KH made a difference.

----------


## seudzar

No luck for me on this plant. But I heard from AA they prefer low gh and kh value. Well, I never try again after it died in my tank

----------


## fhan

Hello, kindly ask you if any lfs selling this plant, and how much the price range?

thanks

----------


## Zep

Was at seaview today. Saw them selling at $25 per stalk.

----------


## fhan

Thank bro, do they have a lot of them?

thanks

----------


## Zep

They put them in small plastic bags. Saw only 2

----------


## Zep

Couple of weeks back I also saw them in c328. Same price. Think came from the same supplier.

----------


## Xiaozhuang

If you buy from seaview/C328, choose the ones with multiple heads and you can get more than 1 plant per bag. However, the ones they sell are emersed form and some people have difficulty transitioning it. Aquatic Avenue at redhill sells the submerged form for $40. So there are a couple of choices

----------


## Zep

Hi xiaozhuang, is the quinguangular v difficult to grow? I managed to grow e cinereum and e Vietnam in my tank so would like to try this. Never tested my water for ph kh or gh though.

----------


## Xiaozhuang

> Hi xiaozhuang, is the quinguangular v difficult to grow? I managed to grow e cinereum and e Vietnam in my tank so would like to try this. Never tested my water for ph kh or gh though.


It's harder than cinereum / vietnam, similar to blood vomit. Standard stable ADA setups should do fine

----------


## Zep

Hmmm. Maybe I should try blood vomit first. Less damage. Haven seen any lately.

Any Bros seen at LFS recently?

----------


## Xiaozhuang

> Hmmm. Maybe I should try blood vomit first. Less damage. Haven seen any lately.
> 
> Any Bros seen at LFS recently?


lol, same answer as above; you can buy the emersed ones from C328/seaview 7 ? or 15? or the submerged ones from AA for 20 The emersed ones are usable, but alot of them are in poor shape, AA will have costly but good quality samples

----------


## Zep

Was at seaview yesterday. Did not see any blood vomit. Will try c328. Thanks bro.

----------


## fhan

> They put them in small plastic bags. Saw only 2





> If you buy from seaview/C328, choose the ones with multiple heads and you can get more than 1 plant per bag. However, the ones they sell are emersed form and some people have difficulty transitioning it. Aquatic Avenue at redhill sells the submerged form for $40. So there are a couple of choices


Thank you so much for info bro,

cheers

----------


## seudzar

Strange, AA quoted me $60 for submerged form.

----------


## fhan

Bro can help kindly advise, to convert emerged into submerged for this species.

thank you bro

----------


## Xiaozhuang

> Bro can help kindly advise, to convert emerged into submerged for this species.
> 
> thank you bro


The same variables work for most plants - start with healthy sample; check that your water parameters are within range (not too alkaline or too high TDS), ample CO2, good lighting, nutrients in the water (plants take in nutrients from the leaves when the root zone isn't fully formed yet).

----------


## fhan

Thank you so much for the advise bro.

----------


## Xiaozhuang

> Strange, AA quoted me $60 for submerged form.


Maybe miscommunication, definately 40, the only other more expensive plant in the shop is the red crypt spiralis

----------


## seudzar

Definitely not miscommunication, i am very sure... That cryptocoryne spiralis fire is cheaper if you get it from seaview.

----------


## Xiaozhuang

> Definitely not miscommunication, i am very sure... That cryptocoryne spiralis fire is cheaper if you get it from seaview.


Whoever was there that day quoted the wrong price then, if you call the shop now, it's 40....

----------


## fhan

Thanks bro, will go down to have a look this weekend,

still trying to get more info how to keep this beautiful but difficult plant to keep.

thanks for the help.

cheers

----------


## fhan

Kindly need advise again, 

how to choose, know the plant is in good condition? Or starting to melt, dying.

thank you

----------


## Xiaozhuang

> Kindly need advise again, 
> 
> how to choose, know the plant is in good condition? Or starting to melt, dying.
> 
> thank you


Hmm for the emersed ones, choose larger ones that have firm leaves and no signs that the outer leaves are breaking off or melting; plant should be stiff rather than soft, water in the bag should be clean rather than mushy. For submerged ones, if buying from AA, choose the larger, greener ones rather than the very red ones. The red ones have better coloration because they're kept in lean (lower nutrient) conditions, but the greener ones (grown in ample nutrient environment) are more robust to being transplanted.

----------


## plantedpot

Just bought 1 from C328 Florist. $25. Was a healthy sample by the standards as described by Xiao Zhuang. Thanks for the advice tho not for me initially. Benefited from it.

----------


## fhan

> Hmm for the emersed ones, choose larger ones that have firm leaves and no signs that the outer leaves are breaking off or melting; plant should be stiff rather than soft, water in the bag should be clean rather than mushy. For submerged ones, if buying from AA, choose the larger, greener ones rather than the very red ones. The red ones have better coloration because they're kept in lean (lower nutrient) conditions, but the greener ones (grown in ample nutrient environment) are more robust to being transplanted.


thanks bro, thank you for your advice

----------


## fhan

> Just bought 1 from C328 Florist. $25. Was a healthy sample by the standards as described by Xiao Zhuang. Thanks for the advice tho not for me initially. Benefited from it.


bro did you just got it today or last week?


anymore there bro,

thank you

----------


## plantedpot

Went there last night again. Left only one that was in bad shape

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

I just saw a few submersed pots at aquarist chambers. Remember it's more than $100 per pot.

----------


## fhan

Thanks bro, 

this plant is hard to keep.

worth of the values

cheers

----------


## plantedpot

I saw aquatic avenue has the submerge form. 40 per plant

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## Realcaster

I saw 2 at Seaview today, but they are kind of small. With good Fert and co2, it's not that difficult to transit from emmerse to immerse. It just take a long time.

----------


## Zep

Has anyone tried to grow this emersed? Does the plant require constant misting to stay moist or is it sufficient to just keep the substrate moist? Had a thought of trying to grow it emersed. Haha.

----------


## plantedpot

Where is aqaurist chambers?

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## Zep

Aquarist chamber is at 787A upper serangoon road. You can google for details.

----------


## Realcaster

It's so near my house and yet I didn't know there is such a LFS :Shocked:

----------


## plantedpot

> I just saw a few submersed pots at aquarist chambers. Remember it's more than $100 per pot.


Just saw in AQ = $150 per pot. But the specimen is big and looks healthy. Price for the quality ba.

----------


## plantedpot

Today super lucky. Lunch break go Seaview, saw a fresh delivery of e.quin. Quickly ta pau 2 healthy specimen and run home.

----------


## Zep

Hi, did you see if there is blood vomit available?

----------


## plantedpot

> Hi, did you see if there is blood vomit available?


Blood vomit buy from Aquatic Avenue. Eugene already dismembered the mother plant and the plantlets are healthy specimens with good root growth.

20/pc. I bought 2 also from there

----------


## Zep

Right. Thanks for the info.

----------


## plantedpot

I finally succumb to the beauty of the e.quin at Aquatic Avenue. The ones which I bought cheap at C328 and Seaview simply cannot match the specimens in AA. And Eugene was super kind to let me pick a rather large and rooty specimen to bring home.

----------


## seudzar

Guys, how many of you all success converting it from emersed to submerged?

----------


## plantedpot

> Guys, how many of you all success converting it from emersed to submerged?


i'll report back in 2 weeks time. today 2 of the seaview e.quin just floated up. saw the roots didn't grow very much tho still slightly longer than when i bought them

----------


## plantedpot

hmm not looking good. leaves starting to show translucent and signs of melting...the specimens from seaview. just saw another one at c328 today.

Overall, the c328 specimen bought earlier was less promising but currently looking better than the 2 seaview specimens. The only difference which I could guess is, C328 specimen was planted onto the main substrate bed while the 2 seaview specimen were planted onto hanging glass pods, which means amount of substrate available is considerably smaller.

After this experience, I think i will stop buying emerse form and pay more to get the submerge form from AA. Less guesswork and more stability. Anyway, its just $15 more, certainly cheaper than having to buy 2 @$50 and guess whether one (or both) would survive the conversion. As long as one dies, the overall economics would work against buying the submerge form.

The community would always be people who likes to take the challenge of conversion. But I guess I am not the risk taking one.

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Realcaster

It is normal for emmerse leaves to melt during transition. Once the plant stabilized in the tank, the immersed leaves will grow out. The immersed leaves will slowly replaced the emmersed leaves.

so what's happening is normal, just make sure you have enough CO2 so that the transition will be faster.

----------


## plantedpot

> It is normal for emmerse leaves to melt during transition. Once the plant stabilized in the tank, the immersed leaves will grow out. The immersed leaves will slowly replaced the emmersed leaves.
> 
> so what's happening is normal, just make sure you have enough CO2 so that the transition will be faster.


Well, for my $50 sake, I sure hope both will make it. The melting has become even more obvious today...

----------


## seudzar

Good news! GC selling emersed version at $25 now...! Vomit blood at $8 each. While stock last

----------


## plantedpot

> Good news! GC selling emersed version at $25 now...! Vomit blood at $8 each. While stock last


Emersed Red gujing $25 is standard. Never see emerse Blood vomit before but is definitely cheaper than AA. I got mine at $20 each for the submerge form. Word of caution, noobs/ brown fingers like me, please spend slightly more and get the submerge form. End of the day, conversion is really about what? Luck or skill or both?

----------


## seudzar

Paiseh.... Quinquangular red is submerged form for $25. Not emersed form. And both plants are submerged form... Submerged...

----------


## Realcaster

Wow, very good deal

----------


## Zep

Went to get the submersed blood vomit. $8 per head. Roots are already established and Roland mentioned that they are very stable. Would think quin is the same too

----------


## Realcaster

Do they still have a lot or all snapped up?

----------


## seudzar

I been ogling on GC quinquangular for months.

----------


## Zep

Quite a lot of both blood vomit and quin. They have quin red and quin green. I am also ogling at the plants. But just wanted to try blood vomit first. If successful then I will try e quin. Although by then it should be all snapped up. Haha.

----------


## fhan

> Has anyone tried to grow this emersed? Does the plant require constant misting to stay moist or is it sufficient to just keep the substrate moist? Had a thought of trying to grow it emersed. Haha.


If keeping emersed, must be in fully enclosed tank bro. To keep the humidity high.

emersed also good, easy to keep away from algae, but fertilized from the root.

cheers

----------


## fhan

> It is normal for emmerse leaves to melt during transition. Once the plant stabilized in the tank, the immersed leaves will grow out. The immersed leaves will slowly replaced the emmersed leaves.
> 
> so what's happening is normal, just make sure you have enough CO2 so that the transition will be faster.


bro you meant the leaves melt first, all???, then growing back again?

thanks

----------


## Realcaster

The emmerse leave will melt first as the new submerge leaves grows out. It just replaces itself.

Below are 2 of my Red Erio bought on 15 April at emmerse form. Now they have fully transit

----------


## Realcaster



----------


## Zep

Hi fhan, for emersed growth is normal potting soil ok or the use of saturated aquasoil is required?

----------


## greenie

For me, both EQ, one bought from GC and the other from AA melted away. I've been thinking growing emerse and propagate a few first before converting. 

So far I did propagate Hortilabs HC, Staurogyne Repens & Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'. Planting a few of the propagated plants in main tank at a time. Seems doing it this way I have better survivality as the ones from hortilabs normal comes without roots.

Not sure how fast EQ in emersed form can be propagated. Need to get emersed from first.

----------


## plantedpot

> Good news! GC selling emersed version at $25 now...! Vomit blood at $8 each. While stock last


Must thank Bro Seudzar for the info! GC's specimens are really good. Full ball roots and healthy leaves.


Bought 2 more red, 1 green and 3 vomit blood to add to my tank. If I had known earlier about this good deal i will never buy the emerse form from anywhere.

Thanks again Seudzar

----------


## plantedpot

> 


Wow really looking good. I sure hope my 2 seaview specimens will survive the transition. Today they look worse than ever.

----------


## plantedpot

> For me, both EQ, one bought from GC and the other from AA melted away. I've been thinking growing emerse and propagate a few first before converting. 
> 
> So far I did propagate Hortilabs HC, Staurogyne Repens & Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'. Planting a few of the propagated plants in main tank at a time. Seems doing it this way I have better survivality as the ones from hortilabs normal comes without roots.
> 
> Not sure how fast EQ in emersed form can be propagated. Need to get emersed from first.


The ones you bought from GC and AA are emerse form? If submerge why would they melt away? Can share whats your tank specs? How was the specimens? Were they rooty to begin with or root system barely developed?

Sorry too many questions but I really want to prevent mine from melting again.

----------


## greenie

They were submersed form. That's why we are discussing about it. Not an easy plant to keep at the moment because lack of knowledge about it's preferred water parameters. They melted due to change in water condition. Could be temp, ph, gh, substrate, lighting etc....that all of us wants to find out. My tank high light, 25c constant temp and high CO2 tank with ADA substrate & regular dry dosing of nutrient.

----------


## Realcaster

Maybe I can share my tank parameters.

tank:360L
light: 220 W
photo period: 4hrs + 4hrs
Temp: 25C
CO2: max, as long as my fish don't gasps for air. (Est. 6bps through reactor,+2bps through diffuser)
fert: EI from dry fert. KNO3, K2PO4, seachem flourish, seachem Iron. Seachem equilibrium. (Last 3 micros at half recommended dosage)
soil: Ada Amazonia

NO3: always 10-25ppm
K: 20-30ppm
P: 1-5ppm (never below 1 ppm)
GH/KH: 4-5

Water flow:
ehiem1260: 2400Lph via canister
In-tank power head: 3unit X 3 watt to ensure no dead spots
wavemaker: 1 unit 



Hope these helps

----------


## plantedpot

A side question. Where to find reliable test kits (brands and prices if possible, please) to test the PPM for all the macro (NPK)?

----------


## greenie

Let's keep to EQ related posts only. 
Easier for everyone to read through.


Let's not side track. It can make a thread tedious to read.

----------


## greenie

> Wow really looking good. I sure hope my 2 seaview specimens will survive the transition. Today they look worse than ever.


As long as they don't melt away within 4 weeks, your EQ should be ok. 
Mine slowly but surely melted, one leaf at a time within 2-3 weeks until bald. Waited for 2 more weeks hoping for new leaf to emerge but was disappointed.
1 plant in my chilled high tech tank. 1 plant in a nutrient deficient tank with enough CO2 and light but no chiller.

----------


## Realcaster

Sharing my experience with regards to EQ transition. I typically see the emmerse leaves on the other rim melted first, within 1 month, news leaves will grow out and replace the melted leaves inside out. So at anytime, the EQ looks very normal, it was never bald.  :Razz: 

I tents to plant the EQ deep into the substrate with soil covering the nodes on the out rim leaves. EQ will easily float up due to its emmerse stage, so planting deep is esential. Another new tactics I exployer recently with success is I trim the lower/outer rim leaves leaving about 5mm for it to anchor into the soil so that there are less tendency for it to float up.

hope these helps  :Smile:

----------


## plantedpot

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

The 2 in the glasspots are the specimens from Seaview. As you can see, they are melting away almost completely. The one which looks ok slightly greenish is from C328.

----------


## Realcaster

The 2 from in the glass pod looks like a goner.. sorry  :Sad: 

The one from C328 looks promising though.  :Smile:

----------


## plantedpot

Sob sob... 50sgd

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

No need to wait for 2 weeks. The 2 specimens from Seaview melted away totally...

Thats a 50sgd lesson learnt. No more emerse red eriocaulon for me. Next time just buy from GC. Same price better quality.

----------


## plantedpot

> For me, both EQ, one bought from GC and the other from AA melted away. I've been thinking growing emerse and propagate a few first before converting. 
> 
> So far I did propagate Hortilabs HC, Staurogyne Repens & Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'. Planting a few of the propagated plants in main tank at a time. Seems doing it this way I have better survivality as the ones from hortilabs normal comes without roots.
> 
> Not sure how fast EQ in emersed form can be propagated. Need to get emersed from first.


Hi Greenie, the specimen you bought from GC, are the roots fully developed? Is it emersed or submerge form when you bought the specimen?

----------


## greenie

The one from AA confirmed was submerse form. The one from GC not sure but both have healthy roots.

Now thinking if the submerse form can survive without chiller, just ambient local temp 29-32c. 

Might try one tmr, using low tds water with CO2 injection, 4hrs light with mid intensity using DIY 3w CREE Leds (6500k, CRI 80) and ADA soil, all in a spare nano tank.

Anyone any thoughts before I proceed?

----------


## seudzar

GC one is definitely submerged form. They have the plant a lot earlier than the rest of the LFS.

----------


## seudzar

> The one from AA confirmed was submerse form. The one from GC not sure but both have healthy roots.
> 
> Now thinking if the submerse form can survive without chiller, just ambient local temp 29-32c. 
> 
> Might try one tmr, using low tds water with CO2 injection, 4hrs light with mid intensity using DIY 3w CREE Leds (6500k, CRI 80) and ADA soil, all in a spare nano tank.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts before I proceed?


Lights period is a little too short. Suggest at least 7 hours.

----------


## plantedpot

C328 emerse form specimen - Outer leaves are melting but new leaves are forming within the core

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

submerge form from GC. Looking good

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

Submerge form from AA. Looking good also

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## greenie

I bought the last piece at C328 today. Looks like emersed form based on packaging. 
20160617_150324.jpg 20160617_150543.jpg

So decided to put it in my DSM nursery. I also decided to add peltier cooling as my S.Repens looks burnt especially the ones directly under LED.
20160617_190028.jpg
20160617_190037.jpg
Temperature set to 26C (this setting is non-scientific). Pictured showing 28.4C as it was taken when I just started the cooling.

Let's see how this one turns out. 

FYI, small batches of plants in the DSM Nursery were transplanted in my main tank from time to time, with success as the roots have matured to survive transformation from emersed to submersed. 

Hope the EQ also grows out and ready for transplant in the near future. Fingers cross.

----------


## seudzar

Plantedpot - You bought a lot of EQ...!

Greenie - all the best of luck

----------


## plantedpot

> I bought the last piece at C328 today. Looks like emersed form based on packaging. 
> 20160617_150324.jpg 20160617_150543.jpg
> 
> So decided to put it in my DSM nursery. I also decided to add peltier cooling as my S.Repens looks burnt especially the ones directly under LED.
> 20160617_190028.jpg
> 20160617_190037.jpg
> Temperature set to 26C (this setting is non-scientific). Pictured showing 28.4C as it was taken when I just started the cooling.
> 
> Let's see how this one turns out. 
> ...


I saw the same specimen you bought. I think this one has a better chance of survival. All the besr and do report back on the outcome.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## fhan

Anymore E. Quin at c328?,

bro greeni how is the one you bought from c328 doing?

thank you

----------


## greenie

Seems doing well in emersed condition. Look like 2 new shoots appearing but I'll wait a few weeks before reporting more.

The greater challenge is converting from emerse to submerse form.

----------


## plantedpot

Fhan, you like challenging yourself? 25 can buy submerge. from GC you know? The satisfaction of success in conversion however is priceless

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

Time to report back.

C328 last emerse sample not looking good. While there may be new core leaves growing, the exterior leaves have mostly melted. (Will edit and provide photos via mobile later)

The exterior leaves of the green eriocaulon I bought from GC is also melting. Thankfully there's more inner core leaves appearing.

----------


## plantedpot

Never thought i will ever buy an emersed e. quin. but i did it again. I tried to forgive myself because this specimen i just got has 2 heads. So buy lor

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## greenie

2016-06-29_21.26.23.jpg 12 days after growing emersed(left) as compared to day 1(right).

----------


## seudzar

Only 12 days it grew so much... Nice...!

----------


## plantedpot

Congrats. Looking good sia!

----------


## greenie

Thks, I will let it grow out for a couple of months and see if it will split new shoots. Will report back later.

----------


## fhan

> Never thought i will ever buy an emersed e. quin. but i did it again. I tried to forgive myself because this specimen i just got has 2 heads. So buy lor
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


You are not alone bro, he he he, looking good the new pc.

cheers

----------


## fhan

> 12 days after growing emersed(left) as compared to day 1(right).


Thumbs up for you bro, looking really2 good

cheers

----------


## seudzar

Guys... How your red plant doing? Mine don't seems to do well....

----------


## TS168

those what you buy are submersed form or semi submersed. I grow it immersed and the plant is bigger and more green. only some red.

----------


## greenie

My immersed plant 3 weeks since.

20160710_000007.jpg

Now denser ( see post #83) but more or less same diameter. Looks seems to be 2 shoots (splitting ?).

I also just bought one on thursday from C328 and plant it in my main tank. Using that as a control specimen, let's see the difference in 3 weeks.

----------


## plantedpot

The 2 heads specimen i bought from c328 also struggling. I did a drastic change to the lightings and now wait out and see. Change from a evo green element to a 120w output bulb shining directly on the e quin.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

Greenie's one looks good

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

1 very important factor i discovered for red e.quin - strong light, and I mean really really strong light.

I bought quite a few from GC. After 3 weeks planted at different locations in my main tank, the ones that are really doing well are those that are planted in pots suckered to the surface near the light where i can see faster and bigger growth. Initially, i tot it was due to the base fert that i used for the pots but even after adding root tabs to the e.quins planted on the substrates, i still see signs of melting.

On one chance occasion of meeting Roland (GC), I asked him what was the secret to his entire of healthy looking e.quin. He just said [i paraphrase] "I don't care about parameters, just strong light and heavy fert".

I came back to my main tank and wondered, I am already using Evo Green Element, (which is visibly way brighter than the old Beamworks I had previously) and I am also using enhance red/blue light, how can it not be strong enough?

So i diy-ed a lampshade, and fix a OSRAM 12.5W LED (which claimed to output 120W) and used it to focus light just on the substrate last week.

Yes, I got more GDA on the hardscape where the light focused on. But for the first time, I saw my plants (eusteralis stellata, vietnam, echindorus, rotala macendra, alternatera reineiki) pearled just about an hour after i switched on the diy spot light. 3 days later, i saw new shoots coming out from the inner core of the 2 e.quins which the light is focus on. Today, the e.quins look firmer, no signs of leaves melting and new shoots appearing still.

I did not change my fert regime. The only change was strong light, and in my case, very very strong light indeed.

So I think either I find a way to deal with GDA, or i need a dedicated low profile tank to plant e.quin if i really want to keep this plant.

----------


## plantedpot

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

2nd picture is a specimen which was doing badly on a substrate location. I replanted in pot and shifted it up and now it is growing new leaves.

----------


## seudzar

> 2nd picture is a specimen which was doing badly on a substrate location. I replanted in pot and shifted it up and now it is growing new leaves.


Woah...! Thank you Plantedpot for your advise and thank you for sharing your experience

----------


## plantedpot

Few days of intense light. The one that wasn't doing well on the substrate has splitted new shoots.





Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Strong lights mean bba headache... Hahahaha

----------


## plantedpot

For me, it's gda...but recently a high dose of phosphate seemed to reduce. Need to observe further. Will report back.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## fhan

> 1 very important factor i discovered for red e.quin - strong light, and I mean really really strong light.
> 
> I bought quite a few from GC. After 3 weeks planted at different locations in my main tank, the ones that are really doing well are those that are planted in pots suckered to the surface near the light where i can see faster and bigger growth. Initially, i tot it was due to the base fert that i used for the pots but even after adding root tabs to the e.quins planted on the substrates, i still see signs of melting.
> 
> On one chance occasion of meeting Roland (GC), I asked him what was the secret to his entire of healthy looking e.quin. He just said [i paraphrase] "I don't care about parameters, just strong light and heavy fert".
> 
> I came back to my main tank and wondered, I am already using Evo Green Element, (which is visibly way brighter than the old Beamworks I had previously) and I am also using enhance red/blue light, how can it not be strong enough?
> 
> So i diy-ed a lampshade, and fix a OSRAM 12.5W LED (which claimed to output 120W) and used it to focus light just on the substrate last week.
> ...



Thank you so much for this info bro.

----------


## plantedpot

This is an emerse sample under strong lights heavy fert. No leaves melting and splits like a weed. No the usual transition symptoms at all.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

I am so envy of you.... How do you control your fertilizar? My bba growing everywhere

----------


## plantedpot

dun envy. the sample you see is in my farm tank. its a 40x25x25 setup. Plants only, no form of other fauna. The CO2 rate is 11bps, and i dose it with occasional algaecide. E.Quin if want to thrive really must strong lights heavy ferts and rally really clean and algae-free. If I am right, the only way to grow this picky plant (and let it thrive) is to start all the way with Reverse Osmosis water to minimize the presence of any algae spore, then re-mineralize and chiong all the way with strong lights heavy fert. Now i am propagating e-quins inside the farm tank, and once i have enough samples, i probably will set up a dedicated e-quin/ eriocaulon tank.

My main tank e-quins are only surviving. Recently I tried a new stunt and almost killed them. UV-B spectrum bulb and the whole specimen shrunk like nobody's business. Not melted, but literally like someone used a shrinking gun on them.

----------


## seudzar

That is really very tough...! Using of ro water all the way, my wife will kill me, now only issue is how to keep the water sparkling clean?

----------


## plantedpot

Product of strong light heavy fert. More heads coming. And it's an emerse sample to begin with.

Just did a reset on my farm tank. Used Borneo wild substrate additive, bactercrystal, jbl florapol, advance plant soil.

Water stabilize to 0 nitrite, 20ppm nitrate over 2 days. Continued adding photosynthetic bacteria from ISTA. Daily dose 5 ml of self mixed phosphate, 5 ml of seachem potassium, 1 ml bw lush, 1 ml bw growth. So far so good, no algae although using 100w output led bulb. CO2 is 2bps and light schedule is 9am to 2pm, blackout, 5pm to 10pm, blackout. Got this schedule from dennerle website.



Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

Give up planting this fussy plant inside my main tank. Going to set up a dedicated eriocaulon tank once I stabilize all the current eriocaulon inside my farm tank

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## TS168

plantedpot you seen to grow it well from the last post.

----------


## plantedpot

At the cost of general aesthetics of the main tank...got to run ancillary light and heavy dose fert which causes quite a bit of algae on other plants. Plus need to put in plants that control algae.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

I am using maxspect light at 100% from 12pm to 8pm. Co2 at 11bps... I move the plant nearer to the lights but it still not doing that well as I hope. The amount of fert I add is a lot more than what you add. Somemore mine is a 3 ft planted tank

----------


## plantedpot

The specimen you have has the roots established? If not try wrapping it with a very very thin layer of filter wool then replant it. Bro, I was using beam works, then I change to evo green element and eventually to t5 x 4. I thought my light was very strong also, until I added the ancillary light at the bottom of the tank.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

Picture says it all. But really so much algae on all other plants that I cannot tahan.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

I think you can try add a few Amano shrimps in your tank to wack those aglaw

----------


## plantedpot

I change a new red led spot light on the equin. Pearling non stop sia

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## plantedpot

The Amanda will die with the fert schedule I have. My tank is more than 1ppm iron. Currently farm tank also no fauna. And I control the algae by algaecide.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

> The Amanda will die with the fert schedule I have. My tank is more than 1ppm iron. Currently farm tank also no fauna. And I control the algae by algaecide.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Which iron fert are you using? I also dose iron into my tank every day

----------


## plantedpot

Using seachem iron and also substrate additive. Every day on top of seachem iron, I dose the red plant fert which also has iron. 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Red plant ferts? Got such thing?

----------


## plantedpot

the Taiwan brands like ISTA and some others will carry red plant fert which purportedly contains higher amount of iron, cyanogenic amino acids etc.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Thanks man...! I will go take a look at those you recommended

----------


## plantedpot

Azoo brand also. Azoo tend to make some of my green plants turn red when I use it too frequently. But it's my own observation, green plants could turn red for many reasons

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Bought the azoo one... Will try it out. Thanks man..!

----------


## seudzar

Damn... My plant died... This time I really give up.

----------


## plantedpot

You bought emerge or submerge? 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

I got both emerged and submerged.. All did not make it

----------


## plantedpot

Hi Seudzar, its quite normal for the e quins not being able to make it. I bought 10 over (i dread to count exactly how many) equins, emersed and submerged. Currently, only about 6 remained. 2 are in relatively good shape, while 4 others are struggling.

Currently, I have a dedicated tank for these equins, in a rather strange setup more like a palaudarium. The better 2 of the lots (from Seaview) are actually grown half submerged while the 3 submerged samples (from GC) are grown fully submerged. 1 other sample from C328 was rather weird, in that I tried to grow it half submerged but it converted very quickly to submerged and i had to replant it deeper into water. The emersed samples are showing faster growth than the submerged samples. I see faster leave developments and the samples started to split new shoots after a week or so. The submerged ones aren't doing as great, as i can see leaves melting all the time, with lower leave replacement. The emersed samples can have old leaves growing big and firm.

Its frustrating no doubt. $25 a piece and dying on us. No idea as to why some thrive and some wither. Even the larger and stronger sample I got from AA died on me few weeks back. My only guess is the volume of water available. Like what @Realcaster spoke to me about water volume when i visited his tank, it is true that the larger the volume of water present in a tank, the less likely the parameters are going to fluctuate to sufficiently kill our plants and fauna. But its a challenge for the hobby, and for these species of flora especially, to be able to grow it well so that the knowledge base can be passed on. And maybe one day, if we can finally unravel the unknown about this plant as to what makes it thrive, we could propagate it fast enough to make it available for all those who love to see a little red plant inside their aquarium.

I guess that's what driving me to keep trying for now.

----------


## seudzar

Thank you very much for your encouragement Plantedpot...! I wish you the best. Currently my wife is not in favor for me to setup a delicated tank. No choice but I have to give up.

----------


## plantedpot

There is a recent batch of e.quinns which are larger leaves than the usual. The specimens which i got are from Seaview and C328, but they are not always avaliable. I happened to chance upon a few and bought them. Same price.

After acquiring them for nearly 3 weeks, i find them easier to acclimatise and convert rather quickly with good growth. Unlike the earlier ones I got, these specimens do not require as much high light or heavy fertilization. The hue of color is also rather pretty and they split quite readily after conversion too.

----------


## seudzar

Nice, my pocket has burst. Not going to try them. I notice from others that they did better using t5 than led

----------


## plantedpot

Hi Seudzar, I am using a combination of T5 and LED for the tank i am growing them in. T5 Aquazonic 60cm x 4. I using 2 10k tubes and 2 8k tubes, plus one 60cm eco green daylight (10k).

So far so good. My rotala sunsets/ rotala florida are growing like crazy also. Algae wise I find Easylife Algaexit a good control.

----------


## plantedpot

One additional observation about this erio.

It loves a good flow when the roots are established. Initially when planting, i keep the flow away from the plant for fear of uprooting. Subsequently, i tried weighing it down with lead wraps (not real lead), and directed some flow (by a small water pump) across it. With the flow, the leaves are cleaner, and exhibit better and vibrant green/red coloring. The hair algae which use to grow on it also seem to reduce significantly.

----------


## seudzar

Well done....! I suspect my lights is not good enough for it. I give up trying this plant. My wallet is very painful now. Hahaha

----------


## plantedpot

One curious thought about this erio. What happens when i don't actively split the motherplant? I had a beautiful Erio Cinerum which didn't flower at all but kept growing until about 10cm diameter. Then one day, it seemed to just die and the whole plant went limp. Will this happen to all erios which don't spilt?

I mean we can't expect a plant to live forever, but does it mean we should actively split the plantlets in case the mother plant's life come to an end?

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Bought the azoo one... Will try it out. Thanks man..!


Seudzar/plantedpot, where do you get the azoo or ista substrate fert from? Looking for one containing iron for my red plants but seems those selling (ocean free etc) are mainly NPK stuff, low to no iron content? Thanks.

----------


## Goalkeeper

I bought this and wonder if it's the eriocaulon quinguangular (the one on the left)? Saw some green algae on the leaves after I plant it into my tank......does spraying hydrogen peroixde help? Also can someone help ID the bright green one on the right? Thanks.

----------


## magpie

Hi goalkeeper, yours is Eriocaulon quinguangular in emerged form. Very challenging plant for it to convert to submerge. Hope the roots are healthy.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Thanks Magpie. The Lfs uncle told me it's planted submerged for a while now and stable....that's why I bought to try out....will see how it goes in few weeks time. But really don't like some of the leaves covered with algae! Any idea what's the green roundish plant?? Was told easier than the eriocaulon red. Bought it earlier and have this for few weeks now.....so far so good!

----------


## seudzar

> Seudzar/plantedpot, where do you get the azoo or ista substrate fert from? Looking for one containing iron for my red plants but seems those selling (ocean free etc) are mainly NPK stuff, low to no iron content? Thanks.


I got seaview. The iron part you might want to consider to get seachem iron supplement.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Ok I go check it out. Thanks.

----------


## plantedpot

I've seen quite a lot of red erios on sale recently at C328, and the samples are multi-headed some really big.

I guess the supplier must have got a new source.

This plant is ridiculously difficult to maintain and all you need is just luck. I guess if you do get it to be thriving, then you should be a very lucky person.

----------


## plantedpot

> Thanks Magpie. The Lfs uncle told me it's planted submerged for a while now and stable....that's why I bought to try out....will see how it goes in few weeks time. But really don't like some of the leaves covered with algae! Any idea what's the green roundish plant?? Was told easier than the eriocaulon red. Bought it earlier and have this for few weeks now.....so far so good!


The green one looks like Eriocaulon Polaris or E. Cinerum.

----------


## Xiaozhuang

Propagated my original red Erio over the year, have about 6 bunches now from the original one I bought.
It grows well in ADA soil. As mentioned, it likes bright light; the main issue for many is how to keep an algae free tank with very bright lights - and this has to do with many other factors; tank cleanliness, nutrient dosing, CO2 control, water changes etc.
I think that for many people, the lack of optimal CO2 levels is probably the main reason why the plant struggles.
Doesn't seem very sensitive to higher/tropical temps, but I think it does prefer lower KH range (so don't keep it in tank with seiryu). 
It is quite easy to split by hand once it gets larger. Seems to naturally split when I transfer them from tank to tank.

I grew a couple of these in Fishy business in the tank near the toliet - only weekly dosing, though used osmocote in substrate. I think rich substrate works better than very rich water column dosing.
In the tank below
my NO3 <5ppm, PO4 ~ 2ppm, and I dose Fe only 0.05ppm every other day. 



Th

----------


## greenie

For most of us who tried it b4 and failed, I guess will stay away from it even if it cost $2 a piece.
It's demand & care is a bit too unenjoyable. 
Very bright lights = algae = stress.
I'll stick to alternatives like Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'.

----------


## Alanhoon

Mine is dying after only 2 days. All the other plants OK. Full light, co2 and chiller

----------


## greenie

I believe it's not a true aquatic plant per se. 
It cannot be so difficult to survive.

----------


## Xiaozhuang

It is a true aquatic. Grows continually under water over long periods. I started with 1 a year back that I split into the 3 above; and by now I've split each of my large ones into 8 - 10 plants. It grows well underwater if your parameters are good. Much more stable than other more difficult plants.

----------


## Xiaozhuang



----------

